# Discussion on AMD A10-7850K Viability



## saiki4116 (May 11, 2015)

AMD has recently slashed A10-7850K MSRP to 127$. It would take lot of time for the price to reflect in India. Right now there is limited selection of motherboards for this CPU and you would be better off with i5, if you can afford else i3 in that budget. A discussion on its viability as bang for buck build would help many community members


----------



## saiki4116 (May 11, 2015)

Let me explain my use case. I do web and android mobile application development and play only DOTA2. Android emulators does need considerable power for virtualization and occasionally use windows on a VM using virtual box(I use primarily Ubuntu). Dota2 is not a graphic intensive game and would be running fine even on Intel's HD4400. I would be better off with an i5, but I want to support AMD for pushing HSA to mainstream. HSA is relatively new and this CPU can even beat i7 for a HSA optimized workload.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 11, 2015)

Ultra cheap PC gaming!  - AMD A10 7850k and Memory Speed Performance


----------



## saiki4116 (May 11, 2015)

Even I follow that channel..


----------



## vito scalleta (May 11, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]eSwGtc9e7Qs[/YOUTUBE]


----------

